# 4,6,8,12,16,22



## DickGraham (Oct 2, 2017)

I was pondering, the other day, as you do, as to what happened to the marine bands now that there is no marine traffic. Have they been left to 'rot' or have they been re-allocated - anybody know?


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

Used for GMDSS. Except weird numbers, they didn't have the sense to dedicate 4mhz etc.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Some maritime data services.


----------



## phdad (Sep 5, 2019)

vasco said:


> Used for GMDSS. Except weird numbers, they didn't have the sense to dedicate 4mhz etc.



*DSC*​*VOICE*​*DSC*​*VOICE*​2187.5​2182​8414.5​8291​4207.5​4125​12,577​12,290​6312.0​6215​

The above are distress frequencies. There are also ECG assigned to 4 mhz


----------

